# Sticky  Roll Call - Everybody check in!



## DwyaneWade4MVP

I am copying this nice idea from the NewJersey Nets board, it's to introduce ourselves...:

1. Location
2. Favorite Current Hornet
3. Favorite Former Hornet
4. How do you like the Hornets board here
5. Any suggestions for this board
6. Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer
7. How did you find bbb.net


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

1. I'm from Feldkirch in Austria.
2. J.R. Smith
3. Baron Davis 
4. I love this board, we have a lot of action now here!
5. I would like if DaBullz finally could add those links into the sidebar.
6. J.R. Smith --> Future All-Star


----------



## DanDickau

1. Location- Near Tornto, Canada
2. Favorite Current Hornet - Dan Dickau! :banana: 
3. Favorite Former Hornet - Baron Davis
4. How do you like the Hornets board here - Good It's active atleast!
5. Any suggestions for this board - keep it up lets get more people to talk!
6. Dan Dickau = Future All Star, MIP winner :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

1. Location- Baton Rouge, Louisiana

2. Favorite Current Hornet - Dan Dickau and JR Smith

3. Favorite Former Hornet - Baron Davis

4. How do you like the Hornets board here - Im happy at how active it has become and I hope to bring more people here...

5. Any suggestions for this board - So far so good lets keep up the good work

6. I think the Hornets recent demise is a blessing in disguise and I hope the management seizes the oppurtunity to become a perennial force in the West and not just a 7 or 8 seed in the playoffs every year.


----------



## jalen5

1. Location - Baton Rouge, Louisiana -- LSU, baby!!!
2. Favorite Current Hornet - J.R. Smith
3. Favorite Former Hornet - Rony Seikley
-- I'm just messin -- Baron Davis, of course!
4. How do you like the Hornets board here? - It's pretty good, especially considering how much the Hornets suck this year.
5. Any suggestions for this board? - Ahh, Let's keep it rockin'.
6. Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer?
- The Hornets need to stockpile draft picks over the next couple of years and rebuild through the draft, with some key free agent acquisitions sprinkled in here and there. I hope and pray that management does not settle for mediocrity for the Hornets over the next several years as they did when we were in the East. The Hornets were consistenly a 4 -7 seed in the East (which is cool cuz you make the playoffs year after year) but never had a realistic shot at winning the NBA championship or even making it to the Finals. Mediocrity is not good enough. And take Marvin Williams or Chris Paul in the draft!!!


----------



## Tersk

1. Location *Sydney, Australia*
2. Favorite Current Hornet *JR Smith, Chris Andersen*
3. Favorite Former Hornet *Baron Davis*
4. How do you like the Hornets board here *It's very good, it is no longer dead *
5. Any suggestions for this board * I'd like to see everyone voice their opinions a bit more*
6. Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer *The two mods are doing a great job here, keep up the nice work...

Check out Mavs and Bobcats forum aswell*


----------



## Pacers Fan

1. Nashville, Indiana
2. JR Smith
3. Baron Davis
4. Okay, needs more activity
5. Get more posters
6. Hornets need more nationally televised games


----------



## Hustle

Larry Johnson as Granmama


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Noone else wants to do this little roll call???

Come on, fellas, we have more than those 6 members above! Check in here please, the more poster we have the better the board gets, so it's all up to you!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

1. Vantaa/Finland
2. Chris Paul
3. Baron Davis
4. It is more than great
5. Lets keep up good work!!
6.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Just added a new question: #7: How did you find bbb.net!

I'm just curious to know this, here is my answer to this question:

7. I found a link to bbb.net on www.nbadraft.net


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

7. www.google.fi


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

There have been 8 members doing this so far...Does this mean, we only have 8 active members??? Come on guys, just sign up, it won't take you more than 2 minutes to do this!


----------



## B Dizzle

1. Feldkirch, Austria
2. JR Smith
3. Baron Davis
4. gets better and better
5. more active members
6. Dickau's wife looks good
7. DwyaneWade4MVP gave me the link


----------



## MarTh

1. Rankweil, Austria
2. Boki
3. Baron Davis
4. nice
5. nothing
6. nailon 4 mip
7. B_Dizzle gave me the link


----------



## halfbreed

1. Location *san jose, cali*
2. Favorite Current Hornet *JR Smith*
3. Favorite Former Hornet *Baron Davis*
4. How do you like the Hornets board here *It's good; a solid, growing community.*
5. Any suggestions for this board * Nope, seems to be doing well.*
6. Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer *Glad to see this board doing well. *
7. How you found bbb.net* I forget really. *


----------



## Pistolballer

*1. Location * = Hearst, Ontario, Canada
*2. Favorite Current Hornet* = Dan Dickau
*3. Favorite Former Hornet* = Muggsy/Eddie Jones
*4. How do you like the Hornets board here* = its cool
*5. Any suggestions for this board* = not really, you guys are doing a good job
*6. Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer* = nope
*7. How did you find bbb.net* = accidently, while searching for Pistol Pete stuff


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Welcome all you new posters...!


----------



## NOBLE

Nevermind, I'm a Clippers fan again.


----------



## babybulls23

1. Wheaton, IL
2. Chris Paul/J.R. Smith
3. Baron Davis
4. Great so far.
5. It's good, I'm sure more people will start posting when they see Paul and J.R. play together next year.
6. One more athletic PF in the 2006 draft to replace P.J. Brown, keep Magloire, and watch the team grow into a 55+ win team in 3-4 years.
7. I have no idea, I am a Bulls fan and stumbled across the Bulls message board and eventually worked by way over to the Hornets.


----------



## The Man

1. Indianapolis and Bloomington, IN
2. CP3
3. Larry Johnson, the first basketball jersey I ever got.
4. It's nice
5. Just get more active members
6. 
7. I found the Pacers board through the board at IndyStar.com


----------



## supermati

I think i'm a little late for this... never saw it, anyways

1-Location = Buenos Aires, Argentina
2-Favorite Current Hornet = Jr Smith
3-Favorite Former Hornet = Baron Davis
4-How do you like the Hornets board here = A nice fan talk, not easy to find
5-Any suggestions for this board = I dunno, you know what to do
6-Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer = Not really
7-How did you find bbb.net = Thanks to Rashidi for this


----------



## girllovesthegame

-Location =New Orleans, via Houston, TX
2-Favorite Current Hornet = Jr Smith
3-Favorite Former Hornet = Baron Davis (I'm still mad at him though) He has some growing up to do.
4-How do you like the Hornets board here = I like it a lot! 
5-Any suggestions for this board = None
6-Anything else about yourself=None
7-How did you find bbb.net = Did an engine search for basketball forums and found this one.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> -Location =New Orleans, via Houston, TX
> 2-Favorite Current Hornet = Jr Smith
> 3-Favorite Former Hornet = Baron Davis (I'm still mad at him though) He has some growing up to do.
> 4-How do you like the Hornets board here = I like it a lot!
> 5-Any suggestions for this board = None
> 6-Anything else about yourself=None
> 7-How did you find bbb.net = Did an engine search for basketball forums and found this one.


Great to have you here!

Keep posting!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Thanks Jsimo12!


----------



## HORNETSFAN

1. Location - Kenner, LA
2. Favorite Current Hornet - Chris Paul/Boki Nachbar
3. Favorite Former Hornet - Baron Davis
4. How do you like the Hornets board here - Not bad, just need more activity
5. Any suggestions for this board - No
6. Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer - It is the NEW ORLEANS HORNETS (not some hybrid with OKC). I cannot wait until they return home to New Orleans
7. How did you find bbb.net - do not recall


----------



## Pistolballer

Pistolballer said:


> *1. Location * = Hearst, Ontario, Canada
> *2. Favorite Current Hornet* = Dan Dickau
> *3. Favorite Former Hornet* = Muggsy/Eddie Jones
> *4. How do you like the Hornets board here* = its cool
> *5. Any suggestions for this board* = not really, you guys are doing a good job
> *6. Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer* = nope
> *7. How did you find bbb.net* = accidently, while searching for Pistol Pete stuff


my new favourite current hornet is Razy Butler


----------



## Drk Element

1.Los Angeles
2.Nachamambar
3.Eddie Jones
4.Jsimo is a great mod., he keeps things under control
5.something, that would take time, but more activity
6.nope
7.nbadraft.net, when they were our sponsor, i think.


----------



## TheChampion

1. oklahoma
2. desmond mason
3. larry johnson / muggsy bogues
4. it's great.. good people
5. none
6. i go to the games in okc
7. nbadraft.net


----------



## dynamiks

1. Location -HUstle Bridge
2. Favorite Current Hornet - JR Smith/PJ Brown
3. Favorite Former Hornet - Jamal Maglorie/ Mashburn
4. How do you like the Hornets board here - not as live as the NY, but NOK is where its at
5. Any suggestions for this board - I dunno
6. Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer
7. How did you find bbb.net - Google


----------



## PFortyy

Baron davis


----------



## netfan4life

1. CT
2. CP3
3. JR Smith (why he gotta leave????)
4. Its a nice board, but not as active as Nets
5. We need more Hornets fans
6. should not have given up JR, I like Tyson though
7. netsdaily.com


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> I am copying this nice idea from the NewJersey Nets board, it's to introduce ourselves...:
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Hornet
> 3. Favorite Former Hornet
> 4. How do you like the Hornets board here
> 5. Any suggestions for this board
> 6. Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer
> 7. How did you find bbb.net


1. Gretna, LA
2. David West
3. Baron Davis ( when he wasn't so fat and lazy)
4.it's fine, but not much activity
5. No, not t this time
6. i'm 15 and i'm hispanic
7. search engine


----------



## noballer07

1. New Orleans, LA
2. Chris Paul
3. David Wesley
4. pretty good
5. Nope
6. 16, 6-3 150
7. nba-live.com


----------



## mini_iverson213

1. Location - Australia
2. Favorite Current Hornet - Chris Paul
3. Favorite Former Hornet - Baron Davis
4. How do you like the Hornets board here - pretty cool start a survivor game
5. Any suggestions for this board - nup
6. Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer
7. How did you find bbb.net - som1 off myspace told me


----------



## Vermillion

1. Location: Philippines
2. Favorite Current Hornet: Chris Paul
3. Favorite Former Hornet: Monster Mash
4. How do you like the Hornets board here: Cool,actually.
5. Any suggestions for this board: None at the moment...get more active?
6. Anything else about yourself: Major fan of Chris Paul.
7. How did you find bbb.net:Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller

1. Location: *Miami*
2. Favorite Current Hornet: *CP3!!*
3. Favorite Former Hornet: *Baron Davis probably.*
4. How do you like the Hornets board here: *Cool, quiet.*
5. Any suggestions for this board: *Could be more active, that's it.*
6. Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer: *Hornets are for real - Chris Paul is sikk.*
7. How did you find bbb.net: *Don't remember..*

Good luck with the season.


----------



## The Big Easy

1. Location - Central Louisiana
2. Favorite Current Hornet - CP3 (DUH haha!)
3. Favorite Former Hornet - Um maybe Davis or JR Smith. 
4. How do you like the Hornets board here - It looks very active. 
5. Any suggestions for this board - Not any to think of now
6. Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer : I've liked the Hornets since before they came to New Orleans. I remember following them when they were in Charlotte but they weren't my favorite team then at all. I just remember watching Mashburn, Davis, and Co. play. 
7. How did you find bbb.net - I'm a mod over at Wrestling Forum and Baseball forum.


----------



## mateer

1. Location NOLA
2. Favorite Current Hornet Janerro Pargo (whoops)
3. Favorite Former Hornet Janerr.... George Lynch
4. How do you like the Hornets board here Needs more activity
5. Any suggestions for this board See #4
6. Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer
7. How did you find bbb.net A10 boards


----------



## NOHornets

1. Location: SoCal
2. Favorite Current Hornet: Eric Gordon
3. Favorite Former Hornet: Chris Paul
4. How do you like the Hornets board here: Looks great!
5. Any suggestions for this board: N/A
6. Anything else about yourself / the Hornets you want to offer: Go Hornets!


----------



## BobStackhouse42

1. Slidell Bitch
2. The Brow - who else?
3. B Diddy
4. Pels board is pretty dead
5. We have to just get more fans to sign up. 
6. Got a share of some season tickets to games this year
7. My cousin recommended it


----------

